# 2014 Polaris 400HO will 28" zillas fit without lift?



## oneluv1979 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just picked up some MSA Diesel wheels and 28" zillas on ebay and want to make sure they fit before they ship.....

I think i remember reading that a 28" will fit with out a lift but figured i would verify before its to late.... I prefer not to lift it....

any help would be appreciated....
thanks///

It might be my 1st post but i have been reading this forum for months before i decided to register...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't see why they won't. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## oneluv1979 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am just wanting to know...
I can switch my order and save $40 if i got from 28" zillas to 27" Mega Mayhems but the mega mayhems are 26lbs heavier total for all 4.

What should i do..... Money is not the problem just want it to act correct and clear with no lift


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would just stick w/ the zilla's...


----------



## oneluv1979 (Sep 4, 2014)

I just measured and the 28's look like they will clear but **** it will be close...


----------



## oneluv1979 (Sep 4, 2014)

I went ahead and stuck with the 28" zillas...
They shipped already so to late to switch.... Hope they work good..


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a 2011 400 ho it would fit them stock, I'm running stock tires with a 3 inch lift. With 28 your only moving an inch and a half toward the plastic. I figured I would need wheel spacers though cause of struts up front if I changed. Also off subject change the hose between the oil tank an airbox Polaris pits a slit in that hose. Wound up filling my crankcase full off water.


----------

